# Father's Day To The Forum



## SAM SAMSRAM (Apr 20, 2004)

THIS IS JUST A NOTE FROM SAM and JEANNIE TO ALL THE DAD'S TO BE--- DAD'S------ AND EVEN IF YOU ARE NOT A DAD------ THIS IS FOR ALL DAD'S THAT ARE ON THIS "GREAT TRACTOR FORUM"

HAVE A GREAT AND HAPPY FATHER'S DAY AND MANY TO COME.
: 


THANK'S FOR THE TIME
SAM SAMSRAM and wife JEANNIE
FROME HERE IN LAKEVIEW OREGON.


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Hear Hear, Thank you Sam & Jeannie And the best to all of the Dads on fathers day, the best day to be:tractorsm .We are always looking for :driving: time and what a way to spend your day:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

Thanks and Happy Father's Day to the rest of you from a father of 4


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Thanks...gotta go...kids are taking me out fo dinner


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I want to say Happy Fathers Day to all yall hope it was a great day for all yall:thumbsup:


----------

